# new building I working on,



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Made from 1/8 and 1/4 Aluminium welded then off to powder coaters.

http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/...92d7d1.jpg


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel;

What a neat freight facility! It looks like it will take up a fair-sized "footprint." May we have the dimensions?

You are fortunate to be able to build with a material that should really withstand the elements.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

the size is 41 by 16


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel, 
That looks outstanding. Just pack it up and send it to me when you are done!


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Posted By Paul Burch on 10 Jan 2014 08:50 AM 
Daniel, 
That looks outstanding. Just pack it up and send it to me when you are done! 

send cash or check plus shipping and one could be sent to you, I have 2 of these buildings going together.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Made front roof wide and ramp wider, here is a few pics off people and trucks to help with size.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks great Dan keep the pictures coming like to see how you finish this off.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is outstanding, Daniel.... Just outstanding...


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent!! One must truly envy buildings that will never deteriorate. Very precision work. Impressive compound miter at valley between intersecting platform roofs.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

That was the easy part... called pattern and development course I had years ago....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel, 
Really looking good.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Making doors and windows the fun way.... or you can say the long time to wait way, over 1 hour 30 mins per a door.. 


Finished door....


----------



## formulabruce (Jul 23, 2013)

wow!. very nice and detailed!


----------



## formulabruce (Jul 23, 2013)

Amazing and durable, wow!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I will let the cat out of the bag. I bought the sister freighthouse from Daniel. Just arrived yesterday. A beautiful and solid model. Also will post photos when I get the detailing and painting finished up. I'm just starting to formulate ideas on how and what I want to do.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Man - there sure is getting to be allot of bags with cats around this site. 

Nice spring project there Paul!!! hav'n FUN!! 

Great going!! 

Dirk


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

[url="


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Got doors and windows printed,.....



Shop doors took 9 hours each to print....


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

What to do with the roof next? Corrugated or rolled roofing or both?


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Great Build, and Apocalypse Proof! By the boxes in the background is this scaled to 1/29 or 1/32?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Esppe Pete said:


> Great Build, and Apocalypse Proof! By the boxes in the background is this scaled to 1/29 or 1/32?


 about 1/24 size but the docks fit up to the 1/32 tractor supply trucks...


----------

